# Clinic Recommendations I am 49



## Grunders (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi,
I am 50 in January 2018. I have a son from a successful DE IVF treatment in Reprofit in the Czech Republic born last year. Their laws have changed so I can no longer have treatment there. 

Can anyone in their mid-late 40s recommend any other clinics outside the UK but not a gazillion miles away?

Cost is an issue, and in the Czech Rep treatment was around 4500 euros per cycle.

Thanks in advance


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your son.
I have a son who is 3 and a daughter who is 9 months both as a result of double donation at CARE Sheffield. I was 50 in March. I understand that cost is an issue but I know CARE will treat patients at 50. If you look on the HFEA website, it gives you clinic statistics and I believe that CARE do not have an age limit as such, but obviously would look at patients on an individual basis.


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Hi, I had the same issue but I have already turned 50, thankfully I was able to get my last frostie from Czech before they got tough with the age, I've been looking into a clinic in Bratislava called repromedica, cost for de is slightly cheaper than €4500 too which is great.


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

They will treat you at 50 though, and I don't think have an age limit


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes from what I gather there is no age limit set by their government but I think the clinics set their own age limit, I was told by a friend who went their age limit is 52 but when I enquires I was told no age limit.


----------



## Grunders (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks ladies. Appreciate your input. I went back to Reprofit in May for my frostie but it was a BFN unfortunately. My partner would like to use his sperm so that there is a genetic link to our son which I agree with although I could do DD if it was my decision alone. Had a consultation with the London Women's Clinic as you can be treated until 55 in the UK apparently. Was not hugely impressed and it was so much more that Czech. May look at CARE though. I am considering Iscare in Bratislava which is under the Reprofit umbrella but they are still trying to get their donor programme up and running but will treat up until 53 I think. Will definitely look into Repromedica. Stacey, can we keep int ouch about it please??

Love the advice on this site. xx


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I have no dir experiences with de, and I have no knowledge if there is any age limit, but you might check out Invicta (Poland). My friends and me have been happy with them


----------



## Kim01 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi Grunders

The clinic IAKENTRO in Greece has a clinic in Tirana, Albania treats women up to 53yrs old.  The medical team goes over to Tirana to see to their patients etc.  One fresh donor egg cycle is 5500.00 euro.  There are frequent flights from Gatwick airport and the price is very reasonable.  Direct Flight time is approx 3hrs long.  Ruth Pellow (british IVF nurse) is organising the whole treatment process for me.  She doesn't charge me for the service.  I plan to travel to Tirana, Albania early 2018. Please contact her for more info.  I wish you luck.


----------

